
A Priest, a Guru, and a Nerd-King Walk into a Conference Room… - ssivark
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2017/05/09/priest-guru-nerd-king/
======
ssivark
Salient excerpts:

\- _whether they know it or not, the fundamental problem facing today’s tech
exec is the problem of governance._

\- _Corporations do not want to legislate, let alone enforce, more of
humanity’s behavior than they need to. They have better things to do. The
universe isn’t going to dent itself. But because they are outpacing
traditional governments in their ability to predict & shape human behavior,
they walk right into stupidly impossible situations over and over again._

\- _The problem of governance arises wherever “move fast and break things”
runs right into an older saying: “you broke it, you bought it”._

